# R34 in black - any info?



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

Does anyone recognise this car or bodykit? looks like a serious bit of kit.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

dave100 said:


> looks like a serious bit of kit.


Serious POS, more like.


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

it must get very windy in there!


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

check the camber on the front wheels


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Thats some really dodgy photoshop i believe the reflection in the pax door is different to the rear quarter. As above the front wheel isn`t on.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Looks to me as though half the glass is missing ????


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

nice wheels none the less, the rest is ? lol


----------



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

It is an work-in-progress of Mark & Russ R34 time attack car in oz

Mark And Russ's Super R34 Build Up - Skylines Australia

look earlier in the topic for much nicer pictures (car was completed at least for its first outing).


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxMqufRfo38


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

it looks better in other pics, i love the look and it goes well too


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks for that link bud.

that is one serious R34 :bowdown1:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Where did this came from??? Man that looks sick!!:nervous:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Holy lack of windows Batman!

Surely it would be more aerodynamic with more windows?

Not my cup of tea but certainly different enough. Will be interesting when they finish it.


----------

